# Any taker's???



## BREAK'N WINGS

Anyone be interested in having a fun shoot or two this year? Just for the fun of it.  We could try to have it at a central location for everyone.  

Let me know what Ideas ya'll have.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

I'd be in. Julliett? or is it even worth it anymore?


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Im in, I definatly need the practice!! Let me know the place and date!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

I tried Juliett last year.......didnt even see a fish too shoot. See some good size bass though


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I know West Point is a good lake to shoot.  Is that too far to go for ya'll? It would be worth it to me to make a weekend of it!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

FULL_DRAW said:


> I know West Point is a good lake to shoot.  Is that too far to go for ya'll? It would be worth it to me to make a weekend of it!



we've been talking about headin over there and camping for the weekend. That would be sweet if we had a good number of boats over there.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I know I can get me and my brother in my boat, and im sure another one of my buddys will go. So thats 2+ ya'll.

 I will talk it up and try to get more! Ya'll do the same!


----------



## REDMOND1858

Boats been dry for too long, im in. When we goin


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Thats 4 so far........this might be a pretty good one.


----------



## RIVER_CAT

FULL_DRAW said:


> I know West Point is a good lake to shoot.  Is that too far to go for ya'll? It would be worth it to me to make a weekend of it!



Well if it goes like the GBA State shoot went last year when it was held on West Point........have fun!

All the camp grounds do not make very friendly bowfishing waters.


----------



## thompsonsz71

i wouldnt advise west point if you having it anytime during the summer.... i know the gba state shoot caught a bunch of crap last year with dnr and everyone there last year.... clarks hill will be RIGHT in just a few weeks.... if someones got room for another im down.... still havent got my boat ready yet


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

i was thinkin pretty early on in the year.  March or April.........


----------



## GA Bowfisher

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> i was thinkin pretty early on in the year.  March or April.........


The GBA shoot was in March last year. I would not shoot West Point at all.


----------



## GA Bowfisher

thompsonsz71 said:


> i wouldnt advise west point if you having it anytime during the summer.... i know the gba state shoot caught a bunch of crap last year with dnr and everyone there last year.... clarks hill will be RIGHT in just a few weeks.... if someones got room for another im down.... still havent got my boat ready yet



WE have a GBA shoot on Clarks Hill om Feb. 20 it is a big 20.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

whats so bad with it that time of the year?


----------



## GA Bowfisher

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> whats so bad with it that time of the year?



The home owners dont like the noise.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

I've never been there, is there houses all the way round it or what?


----------



## thompsonsz71

i dunno.... im down.... just tell me where and when... ill find a boat or get busy with mine


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

thompsonsz71 said:


> i dunno.... im down.... just tell me where and when... ill find a boat or get busy with mine



ten four! when we figure out the date, and make sure the weather is gonna be good. we make a go at. Any body else wanna give it a try?


----------



## Hunter/Mason

We only shot a few @ Julliett, and they were very small. Let me know it will be and my brother, (Swamp Star). I've never shot anywhere but Julliett, and Jackson Lake.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Hunter/Mason said:


> We only shot a few @ Julliett, and they were very small. Let me know it will be and my brother, (Swamp Star). I've never shot anywhere but Julliett, and Jackson Lake.



Shall do it dude. I've never shot west point either.....mainly blackshere.


----------



## REDMOND1858

GA Bowfisher said:


> The home owners dont like the noise.



Iv been to west point a pretty good bit and covered a pretty good bit of water, and can only recall 4 or 5 houses, and those were a good ways off the water. Where i went was loaded with fish........what part of the lake yall fishin?


----------



## Michael

I too shot the GBA shoot on West Point. On the N end there were plenty of places isolated enough to shoot fish in peace, but there the water was too stained (and COVERED in tennis balls ) It was the S side of the lake that had all of the clear water and fish. Unfortunately, that is also where all of the houses and camp sites were located and like what has already been posted... that is where they did not like us shooting fish on THEIR lake.


----------



## Gaducker

Shoot the north end around franklin, This time of year if the water stays up I have seen them in every little pocket off the river from franklin to new river.  

If yall decide to come to west point I will fast track my boat and get it done quickly just so I can attend.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Gaducker said:


> Shoot the north end around franklin, This time of year if the water stays up I have seen them in every little pocket off the river from franklin to new river.
> 
> If yall decide to come to west point I will fast track my boat and get it done quickly just so I can attend.



better get to fast trackin, cause we're commin!!!  Hows the begining of march sound to everyone.

Oh yeah, whats the boat count up to now? I've done lost track.


----------



## S Adams

If it is West point then i may have 2 or 3 teams that will shoot,Just need to know date and time? also i dont know about parking at snake creek boat ramp?


----------



## Swamp Star

1st of march sounds good to me. Now its only a matter of figurin out what boat to take


----------



## REDMOND1858

*Lucky*



Swamp Star said:


> 1st of march sounds good to me. Now its only a matter of figurin out what boat to take



wish i had that problem!!!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

S Adams said:


> If it is West point then i may have 2 or 3 teams that will shoot,Just need to know date and time? also i dont know about parking at snake creek boat ramp?



Heck yeah!!!! if im not mistakin......i think we have somewhere between 5-8 boats say their commin.  I was thinkin the first weekend in march. Thats the 5-7 for whoever wants to do it all weekend. We're planning on camping the weekend. We can do the shoot on sat if ya 'll want that would be the 6th.

Sound good to ya'll


----------



## REDMOND1858

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> better get to fast trackin, cause we're commin!!!  Hows the begining of march sound to everyone.
> 
> Oh yeah, whats the boat count up to now? I've done lost track.



Guess we'll have to figure that out when we get there


----------



## S Adams

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Heck yeah!!!! if im not mistakin......i think we have somewhere between 5-8 boats say their commin.  I was thinkin the first weekend in march. Thats the 5-7 for whoever wants to do it all weekend. We're planning on camping the weekend. We can do the shoot on sat if ya 'll want that would be the 6th.
> 
> Sound good to ya'll




Sounds good to me,now i will check with the others and see?


----------



## Michael

The first of March is a full moon, so that weekend should be a good one for ya'll. I've already got clients booked to hunt that Thur, Fri and Sat.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Michael said:


> The first of March is a full moon, so that weekend should be a good one for ya'll. I've already got clients booked to hunt that Thur, Fri and Sat.



Never thought about the moon, is a full moon better?   

Man this is gonna be fun.  Anyone else gonna be campin besides us and Redmond? (by the way REDMOND i'm diggin the heck out of that avatar you got there. them some sexy women.


----------



## Bowfisher

Good luck with your W.Point shoot... It is some good shooting for sure..Hope yall don't have the grief we had last yr..  911 dispatch called us and they had over 90 calls that night!LOL  Once again good luck, would love to shoot down there again but there are better places with less attitude.  1st and 2nd place teams shoot 300fish a piece...It is a great bowfishing lake


----------



## REDMOND1858

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> (by the way REDMOND i'm diggin the heck out of that avatar you got there. them some sexy women.



Thats how i roll man.........might bring em with me to the shoot


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

REDMOND1858 said:


> Thats how i roll man.........might bring em with me to the shoot



you might wann see about gettin a bigger boat! Dont think the TRITON can handle all that weight. The welds  might pull aprt


----------



## REDMOND1858

I aint worried about it, if the boat sinks ill just ride one of them to shore


----------



## Swamp Star

REDMOND1858 said:


> wish i had that problem!!!!



There nothing fancy just somethin that floats one aluminum and one skiff.


----------



## thompsonsz71

anyone need another shooter on their boat?.... if i can find someone to shoot with ill be coming...... saturday definately sounds better to me


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Swamp Star said:


> There nothing fancy just somethin that floats one aluminum and one skiff.



Thats bout all mine is.  Gets it done though


----------



## passthru24

Hey Guys I live here in Franklin and would like to join in but I think first of Mar. may not be a good time for fish, for one thing the water is well out of the banks and the fish get up and under so far you can't seem to get good shot's, second I don't know if I would leave my stuff parked at Snake Creek cause theirs been alot of break ins and damage to some Friends of mine Trucks. But if you guys would like to keep a check on the water and things such as that just pm me or killitgrillit cause we live out on West Point from April to Aug.


----------



## Flaustin1

hey guys come to clarkes hill or russell.  The fish are plentiful and the winers are scarce. the last nite i went we shot 126 fish . . . .two 55 gal drums full.   Carp gar and suckers.  the rules were changed last year so now you can shoot cats in the savannah river chain of lakes.  Better than eatin them carp. . .If the financials work out and i get my boat back I would definately shoot with ya if yall come to the N.E. part of Ga.


----------



## Michael

Hey Flaustin1, you know we have a shoot out of Cherokee Ramp in 2 weeks don't cha?


----------



## S Adams

passthru24 said:


> Hey Guys I live here in Franklin and would like to join in but I think first of Mar. may not be a good time for fish, for one thing the water is well out of the banks and the fish get up and under so far you can't seem to get good shot's, second I don't know if I would leave my stuff parked at Snake Creek cause theirs been alot of break ins and damage to some Friends of mine Trucks. But if you guys would like to keep a check on the water and things such as that just pm me or killitgrillit cause we live out on West Point from April to Aug.



Where is a good boat ramp on the river?(i had two trollin batt go missin at snake creek)


----------



## REDMOND1858

i always put in at mcgee and camp at whitetail.  i think were going to stay at holiday though cause whitetail is gone be closed. every time iv put in at mcgee iv seen fish. yellow jacket wasnt bad either, alot of shallow water there


----------



## Swamp Star

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Thats bout all mine is.  Gets it done though



Heard that we aint got no raised decks or nothin like that just some lights and castin decks. Hasnt made us swim yet. HAHA.


----------



## REDMOND1858

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> (by the way REDMOND i'm diggin the heck out of that avatar you got there. them some sexy women.



well man, guess ya dont get to enjoy lookin at it any more. they made me remove it for some unknown reason.lol. o well at least you'll get to see them in a few weeks in person


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Hows the Holiday Park sound with everyone! Its bout centered in the lake. That way we can north or south..........aint no houses either


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Sounds good to me! Looked on Google, looks like some shallow water close by too.


----------



## thompsonsz71

i will be there and im shootin with redmound.... whats everyone doin friday the 5th? campin at the lake? drinkin beer.... im thinkin we should have a meet and greet sometime friday night or saturday


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Me and Redmond will be there camping all weekend. Along with the other team members. Alot of beer will be consumed


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Okay here it is:

West Point Fun Shoot

Date: March 6 2010

Location: Earl Cook Boat Ramp

Time: Meetin up-          5:00pm
           Take off -           6:00pm
           Be Back at -       2:30am



Some of us will be making a weekend out of it, camping all weekend starting that Friday Night 3-5-2010. 

Let me know if you got any questions

Jesse
478-951-1028 (break'n wings)

Austin
478-951-3324 (redmond1858)

Lookin forward to lots of fish killin!


----------



## Swamp Star

sounds like a plan. cant wait to meet everybody.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Im down like 4 flat tires!! 

This is gonna be fun!!


----------



## SULLI

We're in if the waters right be fun to meet the ones I haven't met yet


----------



## thompsonsz71

always lookin to meet up with a few fish killers!


----------



## Bowfisher

Think we are in as well!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Bowfisher said:


> Think we are in as well!!



might as well get in,.......ya aint nothing else to do right!!


----------



## Gaducker

So lets get this straight, We can meet at the ramp and trailer up river and meet back at the ramp??????


----------



## Bowfisher

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> might as well get in,.......ya aint nothing else to do right!!



not really,, first tourny next friday in Alabama then Sat. night in Augusta, so it's time to kick the tires and light the fires!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Bowfisher said:


> not really,, first tourny next friday in Alabama then Sat. night in Augusta, so it's time to kick the tires and light the fires!!



Gotchya. Well good luck to ya'll on the tourne road!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Boat ramp has changed!!!  Its now the Earl Cook boat ramp.  Holiday park closes its gates at 10:00


----------



## Jrocket

Gaducker said:


> So lets get this straight, We can meet at the ramp and trailer up river and meet back at the ramp??????


----------



## chadf

I'm gonna be there if I can! Sounds fun!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Jrocket said:


>



whats with the popcorn buddy?  You hungry or what


----------



## Jrocket

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> whats with the popcorn buddy?  You hungry or what


 nutin buddy u know ill be aound just making a note of how to change a fun shoot to a wrestlin match


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Jrocket said:


> nutin buddy u know ill be aound just making a note of how to change a fun shoot to a wrestlin match



whatchya talkin bout MR. ROCKET


----------



## Gaducker

All right boys I got all the lights mounted today, gona wire it all up in the mornin. I guess if I dont like bowfishin I have one heck of a crappie light....


----------



## SULLI

oh you'll like it dont worry ..now just look forward to many late nights on the water and alot of tired days at work.....lol.....show us the newly rigged boat


----------



## Gaducker

I will take the camera tommorow and take some.  I got a question,  what do you guys do to plug up all the lights? Do you  make up  a metal box and just let it lay on the deck OR what I was going to do was mount 3 diffrent 4 gang boxes with  flush mount weather proof doors.  one on each side of the deck at the back and one at the front for the lights on the bow.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Mine are wired together on each side of the boat, 3 on one side 3 on the other, then i just plug the two cords straight up to the gene. Just quick and simple.  I know there's better ways of doing it though


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Jrocket said:


> nutin buddy u know ill be aound just making a note of how to change a fun shoot to a wrestlin match



If your in......the yeah might be best to all leave from the same ramp.


----------



## SULLI

Hijacking the thread for a min but gaducker I got my lights wire 3 togeather on each side and run to a wall stlye switch which is mounted under my deck the have one extension cord  to the genny you just fire up the genny and flip the two switches and your ready hope this helps


----------



## Gaducker

Didnt think of a switch, anyway there  wired up and runin.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Looks good dude!! went all out didnt ya


----------



## Gaducker

Well I already had a 6500 watt onan so I put 5500 worth of lights on it so maybe it will be bright enough.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Oh from the looks of it, your gonna have plenty of light.  Heck it might be enough for me just to troll next to ya and use your light.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Hey Jesse, you can use my boat, im ridin with GADUCKER.lol  Nice rig


----------



## SULLI

looks good gaducker you could always go back and change thing a bowfishing boat is never complete.....when i bought mine we got her rigged up running good then soon as the summer was over we completely gutted the whole boat and redid the whole boat so trust me you'll a;ways be changeing things it's part of the additction....but the rigg looks great


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

REDMOND1858 said:


> Hey Jesse, you can use my boat, im ridin with GADUCKER.lol  Nice rig



Thats cool, we should be able to find the fish, cause we're gonna follow SULLI and Jrocket around all night


----------



## Flaustin1

had no idea but if you would pm me with the details i would appreciate it


----------



## killitgrillit

Gaducker said:


> I will take the camera tommorow and take some.  I got a question,  what do you guys do to plug up all the lights? Do you  make up  a metal box and just let it lay on the deck OR what I was going to do was mount 3 diffrent 4 gang boxes with  flush mount weather proof doors.  one on each side of the deck at the back and one at the front for the lights on the bow.



Gaducker
 Here's a box I made for mine, I'am using 6 150HPS lights and removed all the inards and mounted them in the box.
 I use my boat for fishing so I made this so it's easily removable. I have one cord that goes to the genny and then 6 other small cords that go to the lights. this way I can turn on or off each individual light.
 Myself and Passthru 24 are going to try and make it, we live right by snake creek so it won't be far of a drive. just got alot of work to do to the boat.


----------



## Gaducker

killitgrillit said:


> Gaducker
> Here's a box I made for mine, I'am using 6 150HPS lights and removed all the inards and mounted them in the box.
> I use my boat for fishing so I made this so it's easily removable. I have one cord that goes to the genny and then 6 other small cords that go to the lights. this way I can turn on or off each individual light.
> Myself and Passthru 24 are going to try and make it, we live right by snake creek so it won't be far of a drive. just got alot of work to do to the boat.





Man those are small wires, Can you use less watts on the hps lights and still get the same or better light than the work lights like I used?  I just ask cause when all 11 lights are on the genny is almost at half throttle.  and I am sure its gona burn alot of gas like that.


----------



## killitgrillit

Gaducker said:


> Man those are small wires, Can you use less watts on the hps lights and still get the same or better light than the work lights like I used?  I just ask cause when all 11 lights are on the genny is almost at half throttle.  and I am sure its gona burn alot of gas like that.



Yes alot less amps, I'am running 55 uf capacitors with these. They put out better light and the HPS's seem to cut the muddy water better, but some disagree. I run a 6250 genny because I already have one and you can't even tell a difference in it when you turn all six on. When I get the cheese I want a honda EU3000 alot less noise.
Where you at in Newnan???? I just live right out in Franklin.
Need to hook up sometime.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Flaustin1 said:


> had no idea but if you would pm me with the details i would appreciate it



its on here.  Look back a couple threads


----------



## SULLI

Jess don't think yall can keep up but you can try lol talkin bowfishin and it snowing outside what the *#"@ it's never gonna clear up


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

SULLI said:


> Jess don't think yall can keep up but you can try lol talkin bowfishin and it snowing outside what the *#"@ it's never gonna clear up



yeah Its not looking good is it!!!! We might wanna think about gettin into the ice fishin business!!!


----------



## Jrocket

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Thats cool, we should be able to find the fish, cause we're gonna follow SULLI and Jrocket around all night



Common Jess dont give up ur source    lol we will look like a parade


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Jrocket said:


> Common Jess dont give up ur source    lol we will look like a parade



I figured if I follow close enough I just might be able to take a few notes....... Never know ya'll might just learn something from the young guns!!!!


----------



## Jrocket

Thats cool yall stay on the cut banks, shh dont tell nobody thats where all the fish are


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

hey dont worry......................ya secrets safe in my boat


----------



## Gaducker

killitgrillit said:


> Yes alot less amps, I'am running 55 uf capacitors with these. They put out better light and the HPS's seem to cut the muddy water better, but some disagree. I run a 6250 genny because I already have one and you can't even tell a difference in it when you turn all six on. When I get the cheese I want a honda EU3000 alot less noise.
> Where you at in Newnan???? I just live right out in Franklin.
> Need to hook up sometime.





I am at smokey road and the bypass,   We have met and talked alot over the last twenty years at bow shoots and around town, most recently at gabels before you opened your shop. You probably have no idea who I am but you will recognize my face.    Chris Harmon @ Wolfmans


----------



## thompsonsz71

I'm ready for a fishey killin done at its finest. See yall on the 6th


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

thompsonsz71 said:


> I'm ready for a fishey killin done at its finest. See yall on the 6th



 same here dude


----------



## RIVER_CAT

Well if things work out with work and i can find someone to go......then i guess we can come back and shoot a few tennis balls......


----------



## Michael

RIVER_CAT said:


> Well if things work out with work and i can find someone to go......then i guess we can come back and shoot a few tennis balls......


----------



## thompsonsz71

RIVER_CAT said:


> Well if things work out with work and i can find someone to go......then i guess we can come back and shoot a few tennis balls......



hey cat gimme a call!


----------



## RIVER_CAT

RIVER_CAT said:


> Well if things work out with work and i can find someone to go......then i guess we can come back and shoot a few tennis balls......





BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Okay here it is:
> 
> West Point Fun Shoot
> 
> Date: March 6 2010
> 
> Location: Earl Cook Boat Ramp
> 
> Time: Meetin up-          5:00pm
> Take off -           6:00pm
> Be Back at -       2:30am



Well i guess im out........thats the same weekend that im headed to KY.......

Sorry fellas

Best of luck


----------



## killitgrillit

Well right now the lake is way way down and so muddy I could track a coon across it if I had to.


----------



## Michael

Waaah Waaah Waaah. Ya'll want some cheese to go with your wine?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Long as we dont get anymore BIG rains hopefully it'll clear up a little.


----------



## Gaducker

Well I took pics and the size was to big. Any how I put the generator in a box and put a stack up the side to get it above your head and that onan was quiet before, Now you cant even hear it, just a little hummm from the exhaust pipe.

The box is 2x2x4 ft long and it will be used to park your can on when you are tired of standing. I will put some pics up monday eve.


----------



## killitgrillit

Gaducker said:


> Well I took pics and the size was to big. Any how I put the generator in a box and put a stack up the side to get it above your head and that onan was quiet before, Now you cant even hear it, just a little hummm from the exhaust pipe.
> 
> The box is 2x2x4 ft long and it will be used to park your can on when you are tired of standing. I will put some pics up monday eve.



hope ya got a fan on the box or it's gonna get hot.


----------



## Gaducker

killitgrillit said:


> hope ya got a fan on the box or it's gonna get hot.



Its an onan, its made for a rv in an enclosed compartment, its got a fan built into the engine thats about 15 inches in dia, and it blows out the bottom and I put another hole on the other end and it pulls air through, I ran it today with the door closed and all 5500 watts worth of light burning for 4 hrs and it didnt skip a beat.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Gaducker said:


> Its an onan, its made for a rv in an enclosed compartment, its got a fan built into the engine thats about 15 inches in dia, and it blows out the bottom and I put another hole on the other end and it pulls air through, I ran it today with the door closed and all 5500 watts worth of light burning for 4 hrs and it didnt skip a beat.



man you got it going on!!! Im gonna have to bring me some paper so I can take notes from this thing!!!


----------



## Gaducker

Headin out in a few to go down there and scout em out. I will take the camera and get a few shots and loadem up when I get back.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Gaducker said:


> Headin out in a few to go down there and scout em out. I will take the camera and get a few shots and loadem up when I get back.



Just be sure to send me GPS digits so I'll know where to go in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Gaducker

MUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  with a twist of foam on top.    That was in yellowjacket creek.

could not see the bottom at all.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Just watched the weather, we got one shower supposed to be here tommorrow, then from what I seen it should be pretty nice for the rest of the week and the following week. Maybe all that mud will settle to the bottom. two weeks out!!!


----------



## TBurnham

Any of you guys need a passenger, just let me know. Have bow & ready to rock!!
I have got to get me a boat!!


----------



## thompsonsz71

im ready for a smackdown.... me and possiably one other will be headed out yall way soon! we shootin numbers or what?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

thompsonsz71 said:


> im ready for a smackdown.... me and possiably one other will be headed out yall way soon! we shootin numbers or what?



I think so, I guess we'll see what everyone wants to do. I would think numbers, and BIG fish.


----------



## thompsonsz71

big fish side pot with numbers being the main.... sounds like a winner to me


----------



## REDMOND1858

Cant wait...........ill be goin to west point this weekend to do a little crappie fishing, then the next weekend so who all is planin on camping??


----------



## thompsonsz71

im down..... anyone got room for another.... i got a buddy that wants to come and he can flat out shoot if anyone else has room for a shooter?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

I might have room, I'll have to see though. If I do it'll be a last min thing.


----------



## thompsonsz71

will do... ill tell him to be ready


----------



## REDMOND1858

A week from tomorrow!!! just got my generator fixed, lights rigged right, and hopin to do a couple small things and ill be ready


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

man i wish yall were going to oconee, i would be in too


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

hogdogtw008 said:


> man i wish yall were going to oconee, i would be in too



Last year we did a fun shoot at oconee. We'll probably get one together later on.  Load up and come  over to West Point with us this comming up weekend.


----------



## thompsonsz71

you cant see nothin at oconee!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

man i would love to, but i got my little girl this weekend and goin' hog huntin' till turkey season. but i will take you up on a shoot later this year on oconee. hunt me up and i'll take you on the river bellow sinclair funnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Gaducker

thompsonsz71 said:


> im down..... anyone got room for another.... i got a buddy that wants to come and he can flat out shoot if anyone else has room for a shooter?




Did he find a ride yet,  If not he can ride with me and show me how to shoot.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

I'm sure we can find room for him somewhere.


----------



## thompsonsz71

nah he aint got a ride but if you got a spot then he does!


----------



## thompsonsz71

ga ducker pm me so i can get some info


----------



## thompsonsz71

sounds like i got a buddy comin with me and we are ready for some killin!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Sweet!!!! More the merrier.


----------



## thompsonsz71

we sure we got a place for him to shoot?


----------



## REDMOND1858

2 more days. cant wait. startin to pack up and make one last double check on everything. sure is gone be fun


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

thompsonsz71 said:


> we sure we got a place for him to shoot?



As of right now I dont have but one person in my boat, he can shoot with us if he wants. My boat aint the biggest in the world but we shoot three out of it all the time.


----------



## thompsonsz71

sounds good we will work something out.... me and redmound gettin ready to give out some


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

thompsonsz71 said:


> sounds good we will work something out.... me and redmound gettin ready to give out some[/QUOTe
> 
> My buddy said he'll let me know in the mornin if he's gonna be able to make it or not. So I may or may not have a full boat....we'll see though


----------



## REDMOND1858

thompsonsz71 said:


> sounds good we will work something out.... me and redmound gettin ready to give out some



I sure hope so. Goin up tommorow evenin and doin a little scouting. Long as we  Break'n wings we will be good thats all im worried about


----------



## thompsonsz71

i hope we are still gonna make it...... havin schedule conflicts with work now.... lets hope all goes well


----------



## thompsonsz71

hope yall wore them out.... went out and shot clarks hill this evening.... one word- aweful


----------



## RIVER_CAT

Well how did it go last night?


----------



## SULLI

heard it wasnt to good but i'll let breakin wings tell ya more


----------



## Gaducker

The weather was fair.


----------



## Michael

Yeap, this time of year is kind of like waiting on the rut... any day now the carp will be a spawning... but when!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

One things for sure........it was COLD Friday night we didnt even see a fish 

Saturday night was a little better, guess the warmer day moved a few up! We Seen maybe 10-15 fish......only put two in the boat though. Had one pull off at the boat. Water level is still low, i'd say bout 5-6 ft low! water color is pretty clear in some spots, and muddy in others.  Most of the fish we seen were on the long points stickin out into the main lake......guess their gettin ready to move in. 

Other than that we had a pretty good time, Got the meet GA DUCKER......(hope you get kinks worked out). 

It'll get better....................we'll have to check with SULLI  he might have better luck!


----------



## thompsonsz71

when the time is right guys we will have to meet up on the hill..... sorry i couldnt make it...


----------

